# What would you request for your last meal?



## larrybard (May 14, 2015)

Stumbled across a somewhat strange article recently about last meal requests by prisoners just prior to execution.
http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015...rious-criminals-request-for-their-last-meals/ 
Made me wonder what other individuals might request. (Giving you the benefit of the doubt for purposes of this exercise, let's assume you aren't necessarily awaiting imminent execution. I don't want to spoil your appetite.)

To preclude some really off the wall responses, let's say your requested meal would be prepared by an extremely talented -- but anonymous -- chef (so don't recall anything personally prepared by Escoffier, for example, or even Ferran Adria). And no virtually impossible to source or otherwise not normally available ingredients ingredients (e.g., no roasted ortolans).

I wonder whether anyone's last meal request would center on something as common as a burger or ribs (though, in this case, perfectly prepared).


----------



## apicius9 (May 14, 2015)

O.k., without your limitations, I probably would have mentioned things that my Mom cooked for me. She is not an outstanding cook, but there are just some comfort food items I would enjoy as my last meal, like her potato salad, beef roulades etc. If it is made by an uninspired prison cook on a budget, please kill me before dinner... 

I have not thought about this in terms of a compleatly composed meal, but I know what individual elements I would like to have. Ideally, there would be plenty of time for the meal, a selection of interesting wines to go with it, and - to be honest - if it were my last meal, I would want it to be a lot of food. So, dishes would include (in random order) Robouchon's potatoes, an endless supply of perfectly cooked white asparagus with handcrafted fresh butter, some long-braised beef dish with plenty of sauce (like roulades), fresh authentic baguette, a selection of authentic Spanish tapas (including pata negra ham, various regional cheeses, manzanilla olives, gambas al ajillo etc), a Vichyssoise, seared foie gras, a bit of sashimi, fried hamachi collars, and something with raspberries. There, turn that into a multi-course meal  After writing this, if you wanted me to cut it down, it would be braised beef roulades a la Mama, fresh fingerling potatoes, and white asparagus. Dang, I gotta get dinner now...

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (May 14, 2015)

Tuna salad with hot peppers and provolone on a ciabatta roll, kosher dill pickle, onion rings and an egg cream.


----------



## Cashn (May 14, 2015)

Gumbo, jambalaya, boiled crawfish/shrimp/crabs, fried chicken/ soft shells, biscuits, boudin. Gumbo, Biscuits, crawfish and softshells taking the top of the list. These hit a hard chord being from the south and growing up around them after really thinking about it. Each has its own special memory for me. On first thought lamb, scallops and fois gras came to mind. On second thought something that reminds me of where I came from seems like the most important for a last meal.


----------



## alterwisser (May 14, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> After writing this, if you wanted me to cut it down, it would be braised beef roulades a la Mama, fresh fingerling potatoes, and white asparagus. Dang, I gotta get dinner now...
> 
> Stefan



So German! I'd replace the potatoes with my grandmas dumplings, but other than that... I'm in! [emoji6]


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 14, 2015)

a big juicey steak from a rare endangered species. that way they can never execute me.


or the top burger from the most popular fast food joints..that way i WANT to die.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 14, 2015)

Something to go :whistling:


----------



## panda (May 14, 2015)

pork belly lettuce wraps prepared by jessica alba


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 14, 2015)

A peanut butter & jam sandwich.

This way the allergic reaction would kill me first :whistling:


----------



## Artichoke (May 14, 2015)

Yolys Torta from Sparrow Bakery in Bend, Oregon.

Mexican pulled pork, spicy red chilli sauce, lettuce, avocado, onion, on a brioche bun - and I'd add a poached egg to it.

Spicy, tangy and unctuous.


----------



## XooMG (May 14, 2015)

Deep friend squirrel in ranch dressing. Maybe a pickle so I can eat it all sexy and awkward in front of my captors.


----------



## Lizzardborn (May 14, 2015)

Something with bones in it. I will snap them, use them as shills, stab the guards, use their weapons to kill all resistance and then go to a nuclear silo, use code 0000 (true story) to launch nuke at Russia, and when the retaliation comes there will be no government left to try and execute me ...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 14, 2015)

Lobster, Lobster and more Lobster.


----------



## ecchef (May 14, 2015)

panda said:


> prepared by jessica alba



Amend mine to include this. :fanning:


----------



## Chuckles (May 14, 2015)

There is a Vietnamese restaurant by me and I would take their sweet and sour. Has to be that place..been going since I was a little kid.


----------



## wellminded1 (May 15, 2015)

Jasmine rice, that has been scorched a little on the bottom, with some skirt steak that has been marinated with garlic, ginger, soy, mirin and chilis cooked on the steaming rice. Then to finish a cup od team made from the scorched rice bottoms. Then a 3 finger pour of a fine single malt.


----------



## ecchef (May 15, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> Something to go :whistling:



:rofl2:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 15, 2015)

Ginger steamed Hawaiian Onaga, Ahi Sashimi, Chesapeake Bay Blue crabs, New Zealand Oysters, Antarctica Lobster, India Pale Ales.


----------



## apicius9 (May 15, 2015)

Now that I am reading this, can I change mine to eating butter-dripping lobster, diver scallops, and white asparagus off Jessica Alba's body? :O:hungry:

Stefan


----------



## 9mmbhp (May 15, 2015)

Always liked Jacques Pepin's answer: good bread, butter and fleur de sel.


----------



## drawman623 (May 15, 2015)

I would ask for a simple 4 ingredient angel hair pasta dish. For some reason, the combination of ingredients moves the earth for me.

Blend eggs and grated Romano cheese then pour over cooked pasta. Heat olive oil and brown some garlic then pour the hot oil over the pasta/egg mixture. The infused oil scrambles the eggs as it imparts the wonderful flavors. When timed well and blended in proper proportions...I could eat so much of it in a single sitting that it would become my last dish.
I'd go like Maccello in La Grande Bouffe.

side note: if this were a death row meal, I would hope that the fellow pulling the switch would have to clean up the pot afterwards.


----------



## HelplessCorgis (May 16, 2015)

I had a deep discussion about this with my girlfriend last night. I came to the conclusion that whoever jailed me would need to execute me in Japan. 
I would order a dozen totten inlet oysters in the half shell, okonomiyaki from my favorite spot in Hiroshima, grilled hamachi kama, sardine and Toro nigiri galore, a small bowl of rokurinsha tsukemen, and a pet bottle of suntory boss milk coffee.


----------



## Vesteroid (May 16, 2015)

......


----------



## flexatonepower (Jun 6, 2015)

A curried Mac and cheese. As a kid when I was sick I would often use what ever energy I had by lunch to go up to the kitchen and prepare this it would be a home-made non baked Mac with a old cheddar and a personal selection of india spices


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 7, 2015)

A couple of well done Nathan's franks covered with mustard and potato salad - a hold over from my youth in the Bronx - and some fries. I'd wash it down with a Dr. Brown's black cherry of course. Although Stefan's menu sounds pretty good.


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 8, 2015)

A whole roast chicken.


----------



## Castalia (Jun 8, 2015)

That made me think of:
[video=youtube;3XOPZFhB3gE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XOPZFhB3gE[/video]

Good stuff.


----------



## brianh (Jun 8, 2015)

Indian buffet. I'll eat myself to death on my own.


----------



## nutmeg (Jun 20, 2015)

Bouillabaisse from mama


----------



## ecchef (Jun 20, 2015)

Dream Burls said:


> A couple of well done Nathan's franks covered with mustard and potato salad - a hold over from my youth in the Bronx - and some fries. I'd wash it down with a Dr. Brown's black cherry of course. Although Stefan's menu sounds pretty good.



What...not Sabrett? And you gotta have onion sauce!
Roger that Dr. Browns!


----------



## barramonday (Jun 22, 2015)

Got to be duck for me.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 22, 2015)

barramonday said:


> Got to be duck for me.



Good choice. What style?


----------



## Macilvaine33 (Jul 12, 2015)

Chicken Phad Thai with Chicken Yellow Curry and wash it down with a Thai iced tea.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 13, 2015)

Beef stew with suet dumplings.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 13, 2015)

I was watching old iron chef episodes and battle stergeun was upon us. I kid you not he cooked the fish and stuffed it with truffle and foie gras and wrapped it in fat caviar garnish. I was like oh %#+$ he just combined the big 3. So that served over rice with some dried plum in it, maybe a small dash of dark soy and pepper. Served with a glass of water and a double dram of karizawa noh 31 year old japanese single malt. Go out with a bang. If it was regular food moraccan rack of lamb with a basic saffron risotto little duck fat added. Highland park 18 to drink.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Jul 15, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Tuna salad with hot peppers and provolone on a ciabatta roll, kosher dill pickle, onion rings and an egg cream.



spoken like a true "East Coast" gentleman:biggrin:


----------



## RTGolden (Jul 31, 2015)

Perfect miso soup with a dab of great quality butter. Perfectly prepared japanese rice. A little salad. Dirt cheap vanilla soft serve in an awful sugar cone.I would like to eat in silence alone also.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 31, 2015)

Strawberry Pop tarts and Torchon de Foie Gras. And fried chicken.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 1, 2015)

ChefJimbo said:


> spoken like a true "East Coast" gentleman:biggrin:



It was a toss up between that and a Taylor ham, egg & cheese on a hard roll. :hungry3:
Or a sack of White Castle double cheeseburgers.

Jacob's got me beat though. By a mile. :biggrin:


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 2, 2015)

Schnitzel und potato salat


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 2, 2015)

From Guy Fieri's American Kitchen/Bar

Unyawns Cajun Chicken Ciabatta 17.50
Grilled cajun-spiced chicken breast with a slathering of Donkey sauce, shredded cabbage, sliced tomato on a garlic-butter toasted ciabatta.

With like an extra 2 gallons of donkey sauce!


----------



## mille162 (Aug 4, 2015)

tjangula said:


> A peanut butter & jam sandwich.
> 
> This way the allergic reaction would kill me first :whistling:



tjangula, I remember an article discussing how some of those about to be executed or sitting on death row had to be "saved" medically and in good health before they could actually be executed. I wonder if the prison would now your allergies and refuse your meal, lol


----------



## ecchef (Aug 4, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> With like an extra 2 gallons of donkey sauce!



So you could s**t yourself to death first. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mille162 (Aug 4, 2015)

Last meal would be the Ferdi Po Boy from Mothers in New Orleans, a bottle of Cuervo Reserva de la Familia, Miss Hayes Stuffed Chicken Wings from NOLA, a thick slice of Leonora, a plate of 5J Jamon Iberico and a good baguette.


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 4, 2015)

Man you must not have been to Mother's recently...

I do get down with the aged hams, and those wings are the best thing on the menu at NOLA.


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 4, 2015)

In no particular order:

Uni don with Uni from Hokkaido
Aji takaki
Sayori Nigiri
plate of Jamon iberico de Bellota
Sweet breads from La Cuchara de San Telmo in San Sebastian prepares it
Grilled Sardines
A bowl of Pork offals congee from Sang Kee in Hong Kong
A bowl of good fish balls noodles, not sure whose good anymore since Tse Kee closed since I visited
A bowl of good wonton noodles
Stinky tofu

Panna cotta or a properly made millefoglie for dessert
In season Japanese white peaches, Alphonso mangos, and Mangosteens


----------



## rick_english (Aug 5, 2015)

Martian Hamburger for me. Should take about 50 years........


----------



## mille162 (Aug 5, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> Man you must not have been to Mother's recently...
> 
> I do get down with the aged hams, and those wings are the best thing on the menu at NOLA.



Darfeau, It was pre-Katrina but heading down again sometime in the next 3 months...has Mothers gone downhill? Any suggestions for a more suitable po'boy?


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 5, 2015)

I like Avery's on Tulane Ave, but it's hard to beat getting a roast beef at Parkway Tavern. Go from there to sit on Bayou St. John or into City Park to eat outdoors, then on to the Morning Call in the old casino in City Park for coffee and beignets that are as good as CDM without having to go to Decateur. NOLA has also slid a little. 

It you haven't been here in 10+ years, the food is on the whole a lot better and certainly more diverse.


----------

